# Adjustment Brush Auto Mask Problems



## Mary Sheft (May 9, 2014)

When I use an adjustment brush with Auto Mask selected, the mask comes out speckled.  In other words, it's selectively applied in the mask area, almost like it's auto masking around dots that aren't there or noise that isn't there.  If I want the mask evenly applied, I need to turn off Auto Mask.  Any thoughts on why Lightroom is doing this or how to prevent it?

Thanks! (I'm new to this forum.)


----------



## camner (May 10, 2014)

This is a "feature, not a bug." See http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1348101 for a good explanation of why this happens.


----------



## Mary Sheft (May 10, 2014)

*Thanks*

OK, thanks so much.  It's much more sensitive than I thought, so now I have a better idea how to use it correctly.


----------

